# Diop



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Does Diop have any game whatsoever???Is he athletic??Can h play D??


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

i would consider offering diop $25 a game to play on my rec team. if he gets a higher offer from anyone else you're paying too much.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Diop isn't very athletic. His verticle isn't high nor is he explosive. 'Sagana isn't quick or agile either. Power is okay but not because he is chisled or pumped or lifting weights. Mostly because he's just a big guy carrying around a lot of weight. Stamina can be an issue as he gets gassed in minutes. Defense? Not good. While he can be a shot blocker, he usually picks up so many fouls so quickly that his ability to block/alter shots is wasted.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if he isnt athletic doesnt shot doesnt block doesnt play d ....why was he picked at 8??? i mean he must have had some kind of potential right ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Diop never had potential. The only reason he was picked is because he was young, a big body and Cleveland failed to scout him seriously. It was a terrible pick.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

His high school coach came out this year and basically said Diop basically completely fooled the Cavs! Apparently he couldn't even make a left handed layup till his senior year - absolutely terrible pick


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Diop was certainly a horrible pick. 

I just don't understand the logic behind selecting him. Was he supposed to develop into a Mutumbo? Cause he certainly doesn't have any offensive skill.

His Bball IQ and aggressiveness is so lacking it should have been clear he wasn't going to improve that much either.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe whoever was scouting Diop was the same person who scouted Langdon and Chris Mihm, etc. Whoever this person is, they have a terrible eye towards judging NBA talent-level/NBA impact. It would be interesting to know who this scout is, and is he still employed by us in the same role?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

didnt they work the guy out????

thats scary


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When Diop is in shape he is kind of athletic. He runs the floor well, has a sometimes consistent jumper at the elbow, no post game, can dunk the ball, and slightly below very good shot blocking instincts.

He's not a bad 3rd string 7 footer for a team. So long as he is paid accordingly.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They probably watched the ESPN piece during DeSagana Diop's senior year, that compared him favorably to Shaq. They even had Shaq on their talking positive of Diop's game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Didn't Chad Ford once say Diop was the only big men in that draft that could be as good as Shaq or some such nonsense?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I can't even imagine what Ford was smoking when he made that comment.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^I can't even imagine what Ford was smoking when he made that comment.


Correct me if I am wrong but I also believe Ford (or somebody at ESPN) talked about how good of a player Skita is and how well he'd do in the league. If this was indeed Ford, it would be another example of him not just being wrong about a certain player but being really wrong. Instead of just saying you think a certain player will be good, you compare him to an all-time great and rave about "exceptional athleticism" (Diop) or "killer crossovers" (Skita).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't think Ford actually watches half the players he makes comments on but takes notes from other scouts and likely agents of players


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

From what I've seen, he's quite the passer..
and didn't scouts say he had very good defense?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

WTChan said:


> From what I've seen, he's quite the passer..
> and didn't scouts say he had very good defense?


His passing is average and since that may be the high point of his game, people tend to overrate his actual ability. Diop will never have good defense until he can block shots on a consistent basis without picking up fouls. One day, he can block several shots under 8 minutes of play and the next game, pick up 2 fouls in under a minute due to overeager defense. He tends to think you have to block or hack the tar out of people, as if those are the only two ways to guard a player. That simply doesn't cut it. Which is why you can't give him extended minutes because of the rate at which he picks up fouls.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

there are some good points to diop's game.

i always though the cavs used him wrong, he seemed to always be outside on offense and never seemed to be learning anything ... i think they gave up on him pretty early maybe after his 2nd or 3rd year.

i remember that game in summer league when he blocked 10 or 11 shots in a game.

i figure him to be similar to pryzbilla both in talent and future nba ability , once he gets a taste of unemployment he'll be a good player because he get a good look at life after basketball.

i think he'll be a good player one day just blocking shots and using his jump hook in the lane.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Horrible pick, who knows if he ever got motivated or had gastric bypass surgery, maybe he could be something...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Horrible pick, who knows if he ever got motivated or had gastric bypass surgery, maybe he could be something...



Ouch.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

WTChan said:


> From what I've seen, he's quite the passer..
> and didn't scouts say he had very good defense?


 Well he was a defensive beast in HS. He averaged over 8 bpg (even though those stats don't mean anything). He still is a good defender, but always in foul trouble. Diop was considered "athletic" coming out of HS: he ran the floor all the time at Oak Hill, could jump fairly high, etc. He still can do those, but it's not as obvious when everyone else is so athletic.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It always seemed to me that the Cavs knew what they were gettin into when they drafted this guy, but they just took him for granted. Diop is a project, so that meant you have to work with him. The Cavs never tried to develop him.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTChan said:


> It always seemed to me that the Cavs knew what they were gettin into when they drafted this guy, but they just took him for granted. Diop is a project, so that meant you have to work with him. The Cavs never tried to develop him.


 There was nothing to develop


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Desagana "Amare Stopper" Diop! :banana: :banana: 

What a bust!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

WTChan said:


> It always seemed to me that the Cavs knew what they were gettin into when they drafted this guy, but they just took him for granted. Diop is a project, so that meant you have to work with him. The Cavs never tried to develop him.


Just change the names:

It always seemed to me that the Pistons knew what they were gettin into when they drafted this guy, but they just took him for granted. Milicic is a project, so that meant you have to work with him. The Pistons never tried to develop him.


That's what we'll hear in a couple years.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Just change the names:
> 
> It always seemed to me that the Pistons knew what they were gettin into when they drafted this guy, but they just took him for granted. Milicic is a project, so that meant you have to work with him. The Pistons never tried to develop him.
> 
> ...


Then I hope they actually work on that project instead of letting him sit on the shelf and 'watch and learn'. That's what happened to Diop.
Diop ended up this way because he had nobody to help his game. Jermaine O'Neal had Rasheed Wallace, Tim Duncan had the Admiral, and Kobe had Eddie Jones, these superstars' development was greatly influenced by a role model, and thats exactly what Darko and Diop needs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Then I hope they actually work on that project instead of letting him sit on the shelf and 'watch and learn'. That's what happened to Diop.
> Diop ended up this way because he had nobody to help his game. Jermaine O'Neal had Rasheed Wallace, Tim Duncan had the Admiral, and Kobe had Eddie Jones, these superstars' development was greatly influenced by a role model, and thats exactly what Darko and Diop needs.


 huh? Diop had Z around (2 time All-star) - I don't you're argument is valid


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

For some reason i have a strange feeling he'll end up a decent back-up center in the NBA in a few years!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> huh? Diop had Z around (2 time All-star) - I don't you're argument is valid


Diop and Big Z are pretty different guys, I can't really see them hanging out after practice and Z helping him.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, he makes me think of Shaq when he's on the FT line.

OK, not exactly. Shaq doesn't throw so many airballs..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Miami should sign him. Diop's built like Shaq, the only problem is that the Big Aristotle might not bother to help him.


----------

